# toidy's tarantula gallery



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

hi guys..

im new here..

just wanted to share some of my Ts..

hope you like it

#1 theraposa blondi 10" male 

here are his pics before maturing..


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

#2 theraposa aphophysis 8" female


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

#3 acanthoscrurria geniculata 7" female


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

#4 grammostola pulchra 5" female


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

#5 selenobrachys philippinus 4" unsexed


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

#6 cromatopelma cyaneopubescens 4" female


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 1, 2010)

First of wanted to say Welcome to AB!!!  Mabuhay pare..... you've got some beautiful T's.... glad to see more active t hobbiest from the Phil.... on this boards... tnx for sharing...


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> First of wanted to say Welcome to AB!!!  Mabuhay pare..... you've got some beautiful T's.... glad to see more active t hobbiest from the Phil.... on this boards... tnx for sharing...


ey bro, tnx for the warm welcome. im inviting some of my friends to join AB.. hope to meet some of our kabayans here


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Apr 1, 2010)

toidy said:


> ey bro, tnx for the warm welcome. im inviting some of my friends to join AB.. hope to meet some of our kabayans here


Sounds great... this way you guys can keep us updated of what T are in the the hobby back there... 

peace
Armando


----------



## toidy (Apr 1, 2010)

Arachnoholic420 said:


> Sounds great... this way you guys can keep us updated of what T are in the the hobby back there...
> 
> peace
> Armando


well, there are a lot of avic and pokie sp. available here in the phils.. even blondis are already easy to buy here


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Apr 1, 2010)

The hips on your *#4 grammostola pulchra 5" female* is impressive. My type of girl.


----------



## toidy (Apr 3, 2010)

JOHN 3:16 said:


> The hips on your *#4 grammostola pulchra 5" female* is impressive. My type of girl.


thanks bro. shes one heck of a nasty eater


----------



## ZergFront (Apr 3, 2010)

What a beautiful T.blondi!


----------



## toidy (Apr 4, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> What a beautiful T.blondi!


tnx.. hope to find a date for her


----------

